

Use JavaScript code in your Dart apps - joubert
http://news.dartlang.org/2012/09/use-javascript-code-in-your-dart-apps.html

======
mulya
Finally! (not related to TypeScript being released, right?)

Sarcasm aside, I really wanted Dart to succeed, but I want to say, too little,
too late.

TypeScript has interop in day 1, and is 100% seemless, they won, that's it,
end of story.

Even if Dart VM is amazing, even if the language is genius, how can you beat a
langage that is just JavaScript + static typing?

I would shift resources out of the Dart project for now, join the TypeScript
team and do a Google-Microsoft bipartisan project for the benefit of the
world...

I'm sure some people from Microsoft are getting job offers from Google as we
speak...

